# can a thyroid grow back after total thyroidectomy?



## hatethyroiddisease

I had an TT in September 2004 because of nodules, trouble swallowing, grave disease I was hypo before becoming hyper... a thyroid storm and a huge goiter, I had 3 more pregnancies after that were my medicine was adjusted, I didnt have no RAi treatment or nothing after surgery cuz i was 17 and stupid and i never went back to the doctor for that, in November i began to feel well but then really bad so i went to the doctor 3 weeks ago and my GP did a thyroid panel and this are the following results and ranges

blood taken 3/29/2012
(t4) 7.5 Ranges its 4.5-10.9
t-uptake 37.11 ranges its 22.50-37.00
Free thyroxine Index 2.8 ranges its 1.4-3.8
Tsh 10.10 range its 0.35-5.50

I was taking 125 mcg of syntroid and i was increase to 150 mcg

Blood taken 10/2/2011
t 4) 6.8 range 4.0-11.0
t-uptake 33.2 range 25.0-38.0
free thyroxine index 2.3 range 1.4-3.8
tsh 2.90 range 0.50-6.00
pth intact 21.30 range 15.00-65.00

dose stay the same 125 mcg

Blood taken on 2/18/2011
t4 5.9 range 4.0-11.0
t-uptake 27.2 range 25.0-38.0
free thyroxine index 1.6 range 1.4-3.8
TSH 0.86 range 0.50-6.00

Dose stayed the same 125 mcg

its been 7 days since my dose increase and I'm feeling some tremors and heart palpitations and severe insomia that i had been dealing with for the past months
I had notice and little tiny lump in my throat were my thyroid was but idk what it its.

I choke in my food once in a while and that bothers me, i'm trying to get my GP to refer me to my old endo, but idk I'm still waiting.

My endo told me that he didn't need to see me no more after my surgery cuz my GP could take care of leveling my levels. so its been 8 years and Im wanting them to tell me what's going on cuz my GP thinks its all in my head and that i have depression.

I have a lot of unpleasant symptoms that i will like not to go over with u guys cuz i'm scare i may bored u, so tell me what u think?


----------



## joplin1975

I'll have to let someone else comment on the blood work, but yes, thyroid tissue can grow back in bits and pieces. Do you think your GP would be open to ordering an ultrasound of your neck?


----------



## Andros

hatethyroiddisease said:


> I had an TT in September 2004 because of nodules, trouble swallowing, grave disease I was hypo before becoming hyper... a thyroid storm and a huge goiter, I had 3 more pregnancies after that were my medicine was adjusted, I didnt have no RAi treatment or nothing after surgery cuz i was 17 and stupid and i never went back to the doctor for that, in November i began to feel well but then really bad so i went to the doctor 3 weeks ago and my GP did a thyroid panel and this are the following results and ranges
> 
> blood taken 3/29/2012
> (t4) 7.5 Ranges its 4.5-10.9
> t-uptake 37.11 ranges its 22.50-37.00
> Free thyroxine Index 2.8 ranges its 1.4-3.8
> Tsh 10.10 range its 0.35-5.50
> 
> I was taking 125 mcg of syntroid and i was increase to 150 mcg
> 
> Blood taken 10/2/2011
> t 4) 6.8 range 4.0-11.0
> t-uptake 33.2 range 25.0-38.0
> free thyroxine index 2.3 range 1.4-3.8
> tsh 2.90 range 0.50-6.00
> pth intact 21.30 range 15.00-65.00
> 
> dose stay the same 125 mcg
> 
> Blood taken on 2/18/2011
> t4 5.9 range 4.0-11.0
> t-uptake 27.2 range 25.0-38.0
> free thyroxine index 1.6 range 1.4-3.8
> TSH 0.86 range 0.50-6.00
> 
> Dose stayed the same 125 mcg
> 
> its been 7 days since my dose increase and I'm feeling some tremors and heart palpitations and severe insomia that i had been dealing with for the past months
> I had notice and little tiny lump in my throat were my thyroid was but idk what it its.
> 
> I choke in my food once in a while and that bothers me, i'm trying to get my GP to refer me to my old endo, but idk I'm still waiting.
> 
> My endo told me that he didn't need to see me no more after my surgery cuz my GP could take care of leveling my levels. so its been 8 years and Im wanting them to tell me what's going on cuz my GP thinks its all in my head and that i have depression.
> 
> I have a lot of unpleasant symptoms that i will like not to go over with u guys cuz i'm scare i may bored u, so tell me what u think?


Wow!!!










So, yes. It is impossible to get all the thyroid tissue w/o causing serious damage to the surrounding organs. Thyroid tissues can and does grow back.

Not to mention that the tissue could be elsewhere's in your body such as the ovaries, liver, lungs etc.. It can and does behave much like endometriosis. This is called ectopic thyroid tissue. You can "Google" it.

So, really......................it would be wise to have whole body MRI w/iodine tracer.

Your doc needs to run the FREE T3 and FREE T4

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

And also the Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab.


----------

